# [Rented] HarborTown Pt Marina Resort Ventura CA July 21-25 2014-Ocean View Room $400



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 6, 2014)

HarborTown Point Marina Resort, Ventura, CA (right on the harbor) July 21-25, 2014-ocean view studio sleeps 4   $400


The Mariner is a Studio with an equipped kitchen, dishwasher, microwave, and stove top (no oven).

To see what the room looks like, please visit HarborTown Point website and find room menu and look for the Mariner:
http://www.harbortown.com/

Free internet, free parking, free complimentary videos, board games, bicycles and free Tuesday night 5:30-7:30PM complimentary wine and cheese social for resort guests.

Resort Amenities: Point Club Cafe and bar, swimming pool and spa.


Here is the view from this room:

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/...000001C3C0DF7783_zpsb87b0eaf1_zpse68fa671.jpg

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww353/split1291/Harbortown/P1070186_zpsb9d204cc.jpg

Walking path:
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww353/split1291/Harbortown/P1070190-Copy_zps6375b483.jpg
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww353/split1291/Harbortown/P1070182_zpsacb53364.jpg

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww353/split1291/adf6993b.jpg


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Still available.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bumping rental ad.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Rented-Please remove from listing.


----------

